# New to this very scared



## becks46 (Mar 5, 2006)

Found out yesterday that 2nd cycle of IVF was being abandoned due to poor response and be having HIGH Fsh.  The only option now is Donor Eggs, my dr at the Lister was encouraging me to get my name down on the waiting lists for donor eggs at the Lister, however this list is 2 years long.  We are probably going to look into going to Spain, have emailed a few places asking for details.  Just wondered if it was possible to go on both the LIster waiting list and pursue donor eggs abroard or are you only allowed to go on one list.  The clinic in Barcelona that emailed me, I think its IM said that they don't have a waiting list and as soon as we have got our heads round the idea we can go for a 1st consultation.  Also has anyone done the online 1st visit with IVI Barcelona is it worth the 90 Euros?  Any other advice would be good, its a pretty scary thing to be dealing with.


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Becks and welcome to the board 

I'm afriad I can't help with your questions but can really identify with the scary feelings bit  - there are plenty of women on here who I am sure can help you with your questions, do feel free to browse the threads as well - the DE newbies thread might be a good one to join? http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=120377.0

Marie xxx


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

It is really difficult to get your head round needing to use a donor to help create your family. You probably realise there is much more to it than simply getting your name on a list, but it is hard to think about the long-term implications when you have just had this news. I suggest you have a look at the thread Do I go to Spain for Donor Eggs or CARE in the UK? Also check out the web site of Donor Conception Network at www.dcnetwork.org
Very best of luck
Olivia

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

Hi, Becks,

Having been at the start of this journey I sympathise greatly. I suggest that your starting point is the abroadies/international threads where many of the women have had success with donor eggs obtained via clinics abroad. IM and IVI are very popular and successful clinics.

I am not clear why the Lister are still saying a 2 year waiting list, I am still on that list and its coming up to 4 years. I have had a letter recently saying that donors are simply not coming through and it could be another 2 years- however I would be out of their age range then!

Prior to going abroad I felt I would just wait for a Lister donor and spent a fortune there on IUI however someone put me right on the realism of all this and just as well really otherwise I would still not be a mummy.

You can go on as many lists as you like, whether in the UK or UK/abroad.  No one really needs to know either. In respect of long term implications, I am sure you will be able to think this through yourself!

good luck

roze


----------

